# New TTS owner



## madbunny (Oct 17, 2009)

With the untimely demise of my 2012 VW GTI race car witch insurance took good care of me! I traded my 2015 VW GTI on a 2016 TTS and wanted to share some info on the build. The goal of the build is to have a track/street car that also looks good. After three weeks of ownership and the great guy at Neuspeed here's the current mod list:
Neuspeed Front anti roll bar 25mm
-Neuspeed Rear anti roll bar 25mm
-Neuspeed Rear anti roll bar links
-Neuspeed lowering spring kit matched to stock spring rates ( one inch lower)
-Neuspeed Power Pulley kit
-Neuspeed Power Module
-Neuspeed P-Flow air intake
-Neuspeed S/S brake lines front and rear
-Neuspeed turbo discharge pipe
-HPA Front 6 Piston radial mount Caliper
-HPA Slotted Two Piece floating Rotor 355mm x 32mm thick

This weekends projects are:
-Audi TTRS style grill
-Integrated Engineering IE MK7/MQB FDS Intercooler Kit ( that we are test fitting for them, hope it fits! Lol) 

Future plans: 
I've bought a Neuspeed VW MK7 R exhaust that I'm going to modify to fit the TTS ( looks like the tips need to be widened to fit)
Neuspeed downpipe
And United Motorsports engine and DSG tune

New to forums still need to figure out how to add a photo. Lol


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

madbunny said:


> With the untimely demise of my 2012 VW GTI race car witch insurance took good care of me! I traded my 2015 VW GTI on a 2016 TTS and wanted to share some info on the build. The goal of the build is to have a track/street car that also looks good. After three weeks of ownership and the great guy at Neuspeed here's the current mod list:
> Neuspeed Front anti roll bar 25mm
> -Neuspeed Rear anti roll bar 25mm
> -Neuspeed Rear anti roll bar links
> ...



Welcome to the forum. I used Neuspeeds front and rear bars on my 2011....liked them. IMO, a lot of people only do the rear but I think you need to do both. I didn't know Neuspeed made springs for these cars due to limited production? Send me pics and I can post them for you if you want-private me for addy. I use Photobucket to post pics.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Cale262 (Mar 19, 2016)

Sounds like a great little build, I see you have the Nuespeed Power module and you seam to be a Nuespeed user all around, Have you ever considered the Burger Motorsport JB4 unit? I know the Nuespeed unit is a simple plug and play and didn't know if you knew the JB4 unit allows you to customize maps and also change them on the fly. On my GTI build I have dedicated ECU and TCU tuning but also use stack the JB4 as it will also control feeling, control my Meth/Water injection and also display real time data and log right onto your smart phone or device. Just a thought, I'd also love to see pictures of what you have going on. Personally I don't plan on modifying my TT with the exception of a rear sway bar and maybe some front strut bracing and rear bracing, I may but a JB4 on her and mayb an intake etc. Nothing as crazy as my GTI build though...I hope.


----------

